# The EyeEm App



## BananaRepublic (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering have many people here had any experience of the EyeEm app and if so what are your thoughts.


Thanks BR


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2015)

Never heard of it.


----------



## waday (Jun 6, 2015)

Never heard of it. Of the 24 reviews on the Apple App Store, one, maybe two, looked real. Looks like Instagram and 500px had a baby? They don't provide much detail in the App Store about what it is or how it works, especially the selling photos part.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 9, 2015)

waday said:


> Never heard of it. Of the 24 reviews on the Apple App Store, one, maybe two, looked real. Looks like Instagram and 500px had a baby? They don't provide much detail in the App Store about what it is or how it works, especially the selling photos part.



Well a friend told me about it originally and I got the app on iPhone but it is not available on Macbook. It looks a bit vague overall, viewing on iPhone 4s so and its really meant for 6, just wanted to ask here before i did anything.


----------



## waday (Jun 9, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of it. Of the 24 reviews on the Apple App Store, one, maybe two, looked real. Looks like Instagram and 500px had a baby? They don't provide much detail in the App Store about what it is or how it works, especially the selling photos part.
> ...


Let us know what you think! It sounds interesting, but definitely very vague.


----------

